# Best place to ski in France at Easter for novices with kids



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi all, 
I would welcome your views on where is the best place to ski at Easter with 3 boys (ages 12,9 and 6) all of us are novices and I would just like to give them a taste of skiing.

We are travelling from Ireland and arrrive in Cherbourg on Good Friday.

We have a burstner 747 so I think we have the right van for the job. We have chains for the front wheels but I don't have winter tyres, will this be an issue?

Any advice/tips would be most welocme

Raymond


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ski*

Hello Raymond,

Winter tyres would be best.

If you are over in Cherbourg, consider the Pyrenees (if they have the white stuff).

St. Lary Soulan has a great Campsite, Camping Rioumajou €13 inc 10A EHU, Waster and fresh water on pitch (price is for 2 adults, add for extra persons). http://www.camping-le-rioumajou.com/

They do use snow cannons at At Lary 1700. There is an Area especially for Beginners and a good range of green and blues.

There is an massive Aire in the town for Motorhomes at the ski lift. FREE During the day, €5 overnight.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Post*

See Here too

Click


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

You can't judge one season by the previous, but bear in mind that last year by Easter many of the lower resorts had closed due to lack of snow. So, it *might* be worth planning to head to am area with access to higher ski areas in order to be snow-sure.

Unless, that is, you're happy to wait until the last minute before deciding where to go, in which case joining www.snow-forecast.com and reading the lastest snow reports plus looking at the 9-day forecasts is a great idea.

As @teemyob says - snow tyres are a good thing.

Snow chains ought really to be carried (an old argument) it's not necessarily the law, but many places will fine you if you get stuck and weren't preperly equipped.

Morph.


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

associated question

I ski with similar aged children as the OP but use a hotel

in alpe dhuez last year most of the motorhomes on the aires were using generators. watched them everyday from the ski lift 

so 
do you need a generator to ski?
how do you dry clothes boots etc?

thanks


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Genny*



bubble63 said:


> associated question
> 
> I ski with similar aged children as the OP but use a hotel
> 
> ...


Depends on the Vehicle.

Our Heating (Diesel/Gas/EHUEngine or combo). Plus 440Ah of batteries and Solar panels (don't get much with cloud but you would be surprised how much you can get when the sun shines, even in winter).

Our Wardrobe is heated and the shower has a heat vent. So drying of clothes is not an issue. Can even fit a pair of boots in the boiler locker.

No we don't need a genny.

TM


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

All, 
Thanks for all the replies,

This may be a stupid question, but a few years ago (before the boys) we skiied in Heavenly resort ,Lake Tahoe and it was the end of March. The town and all approach roads were totally snow free and you needed to get a lift up to the actual slopes, it was so warm you could ski in your shirt sleeves.

Can anyone suggest a location that would be likely to be snow free in the valley/town with access to snow slopes nearby or this this the a little bit of nirvana

I don't really want to go to the expense of fitting winter tyres so this would probably be a show stopper due to needing 6 of them

Happy enough to drive as far as I need to, but I am consious that I cannot go to Germany or Austria without winter tyres.

Thanks again for all your help

Raymond


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Winter Tyres*



finyar said:


> All,
> Thanks for all the replies,
> 
> This may be a stupid question, but a few years ago (before the boys) we skiied in Heavenly resort ,Lake Tahoe and it was the end of March. The town and all approach roads were totally snow free and you needed to get a lift up to the actual slopes, it was so warm you could ski in your shirt sleeves.
> ...


I have never seen Winter Tyres enforced in St Lary Soulan that I mentioned above. The roads have always been clear too.

St. Lary Soulan is very popular with Spanish Day trippers from all over Spain. All of whose cars I have observed have been fitted with summer tyres. Many come from the Costas where they would never fit winter tyres for a day trip.

Even at St Lary 1700, you cannot park on the roadside after 8pm as the road is ploughed every night when there is snow.

Take a look at the Webcams!

TM


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Thanks again for the advice, 
The Pyrennes look very interesting but it appears from their website that St Lary closes for the season on Easter Monday (9th April) this is probably too tight for us 

I need to find a location that we would be able to ski during that week.

But thanks again, you have given me great food for thought

Raymond


----------



## Vinney (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Finyar
Good to see a skiing family from my neck of the woods. Our kids are a little older 7,11,15 and we have similar vans. I usually go via uk to calais and on to the french alps. This year went to Austria for a change. Alps will give for sure snow that time of year. You have choice of aires or camp sites. We tend to use campsites in winter for EHU drying rooms etc. You can do it in your size van but with 3 kids and adults on a wet day you could have big drying issues. Plenty of locations up mountains Meribel,les Arcs, le plagne or in valley Bourge st maurice. 
Snow chains are all you need I wouldn't fancy winter tyre bill X 6.
This is a great way to ski with family. Enjoy. Vinny


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Vinny,
Good to hear that you have completed this trip before. As I said I am coming into Cherbourg but in reality if i head to bourg or that general area it is praticaly the same distance as traveeling from Calais.

I normally travel through Calais but I got a fantastic deal with Celtic link and have decided to go direct.


Thanks again

Raymond


----------



## Vinney (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes I suspect its the same distance but travel time is quicker and generally cheaper through uk.
What sort of deal did you get with celtic. I haven't used them I think this is their second year in operation but if their price is ok would consider them for summer. Am heading for mountains & Italy. Well thats what the kids tell me.
I don't know where else to recommend I wouldn't think the Pyernnes are much closer for you from cherbourg. I also think that if you want snow and it means a hour or two more driving for everyones sake its worth the extra effort especially if you have the time.
V


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Vinny,
I have sent you a PM

Raymond


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

Based on what friends living in the Pyrenees tell me, it's highly unlikely you'll find any snow by Easter, or at least any you can ski on. Bear in mind that slushy soft stuff is hard work for even intermediate skiiers, let alone novices.

If it was me, I'd be looking at the 3 Valleys area, more specifically St Martin de Belleville or les Menuires (where there is an Aire) all the way through to Val Thorens. There's always snow late on at Val, even if it's iffy at St Martin, and it's a 20 minute bus trip at worst. There's plenty of skiiing at all ability levels too. 

You could consider staying down at Brides les Bains which is below the snow line yet has the 35 minute Olympic cable car link to Meribel, then you wouldn't need to worry about snow chains etc. Not that I've ever worried about them, by that time of year even a fresh snowfall clears off the roads very quickly. 

We did the run via Cherbourg a couple of years ago at Easter. Alencon, le Mans, Limoges, Clermont Ferrand & Lyon was our route and very enjoyable it was too. Well worth a detour over the Chartreuse National Park if you have time, it's like a world time forgot up there, totally beautiful in early Spring.


----------



## Vinney (Feb 23, 2010)

Raymond

Hi I have PM back I hope and think.

V


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Vincent, 
Got the PM, many thanks for the info

Raymond


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Vincent,
Sorry one more question, were the costs you quoted for all of you or for each person?

Thanks again
Raymond


----------



## Vinney (Feb 23, 2010)

Raymond. 
Bad news for each person. Take them as a guide only as they vary widely depending where you go. If u want pm your number I will give you a call. 
V


----------



## donegal5 (Sep 11, 2010)

*station de rousses*

hello from Donegal,
les rousses in the Jura is closest and has tonnes of snow this year, its less pricey than the other french areas and great for beginners. This site looks nice:
http://www.les3oiseaux.com/articles.php?lng=en&pg=55

Also weve been to http://www.champ-du-moulin.com/ its in a lovely area right next to Les Deux Alpes where you are absolutely guaranteed snow (ive ski'd there on 21 July) on the glacier, the campsite is an easy 5 min walk from gondola which takes you to the ski slopes. You get a discount on lift pass from campsite owner.

Both areas have aires but you might need a genny to run during the day. We use a wee quiet honda and a small oil filled rad that we leave on when out during day and the van is toasty when we come back.

bonne chance!


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Vincent,
I have sent you a PM with my number, don't worry about the costs , I thought it was per person.


Thanks Donegal, thats another place to check out.

It seems that more go Skiiing from Ireland by camper than I thought

Raymond


----------

